# انواع المحركات الكهربية المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*انواع المحركات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف*

*بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​*
تختلف المحركات الكهربية المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف تبعا لخصائصها فى حالة التشغيل وبدء الحركة .فمثلا تحتاج الضواغط الى عزم عالى عند بدء التشغيل بينما يكفى المراوح الصغيرة محركات ذات عزم منخفض لبدء الحركة وكفاءة تشغيل متوسطة.
وتصنف المحركات الكهربية تبعا لمصدر تغذية التيار فهناك محركات احادية الطور ومحركات ثلاثية الطور .​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*اولا المحركات الكهربية احادية الطور (single phase motors):*

*1- محرك يعمل بالحث بواسطة مفتاح طرد او مرحل phase induction motor *




يوجد فى العضو الثابت للمحرك ملفان احداهما للتشغيل العادى والثانى لبدء الحركة وتصنع الملفات الرئيسية التشغيل من سلك ذا مقاومة صغيرة بينما تصنع ملفات البدء من مفلات ذات مقاومة عالية مما يصنع اختلاف فى زاوية التيار بين الملفين ينتج عنى مجال دوار يساعد على بدء الحركة فى العضو الدائر 
وعندما تصل سرعة المحرك الى ثلالث ارباع السرعة الكاملة يقوم مرحل بدء الحركة ومفتاح الطرد المركزى بفصل ملف البدء عن دائرة العضو الدوار فتزداد سرعتة ويعمل المحرك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع المحركات احادية الطور*

*2- محرك ذو مكثف بدء الحركة ( Capacitor-start induction motor):*




يستعمل هذا النوع من المحركات مكثف لزيادة عزم المحرك فى بداية التشغيل ويركب على التوالى مع ملف البدء ويتم فصلة من الدائرة بعد وصول سرعتة الكلية بفعل مرحل او مفتاح طرد مركزى وعند حصول اى تلف لهذا المكثف يجب تغييرة مع مراعاة ان يكون بنفس السعة ويكون بجهد مساويا او اعلى .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

3 - محرك ذو مكثف الدائم (motor capacitor run):




يستعمل هذا النوع من المحركات مكثف دائم ويبقى فى الدائرة بشكل دائم ويركب على نهاية ملف الحركة ونهاية ملف البدء وهو لا يحتاج الى مفتاح فصل ويمتاز بعزمة المنخفض فى بداية التشغيل و كفائتة العالية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

4 - المحرك ذو مكثف بدء ومكثف تشغيل (motor capacitor-start capacitor run):




يستعمل فى هذا المحرك مكثفان احداهما الاول مكثف بدء الحركة وهو ذو سعة عالية ويركب على التوالى مع ملف البدء ويركب معة مفتاح قطع اما المكثف الاخر مكثف تشغيل وهو ذو سعة منخفضة ويركب بصفة دائمة فى دائرة العضو الدائر ويمتاز هذا المحرك بعزم كبير فى بداية التشغيل كما فى الضواغط الترددية .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

5 - المحرك التاثيرى ذو القطب المظلل (The shaded-poleinduction motor):




هذا المحرك يوجد فى كل قطب من اقطاب العضو الثابت مجرى بة ملف كما فى الشكل كما تتصل الملفات من نهايتها لتكون دائرة مغلقة حيث انة عندما يصل التيار الى الملفات الرئيسية يولد مجالا مغناطيسيا ينشا التاثير ويعمل هو والمجال الرئيسى على ادارة العضو الدوار ومن مميزات هذا النوع انخفاض عزمة فى البداية التشغيل ويستعمل فى المراوح والمضخات الصغيرة.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثانيا المحركات ثلاثية الاطوار Three phase motor*

يعتمد هذا النوع من المحركات فى دورانها على المجال المغناطيسى المتول من الاطوار الثلاثة التى تفصل بينهما زاوية تيار 120 درجة .
وعادة تستعمل هذة المحركات عندما نحتاج الى قدرة اكبر من خمسة احصنة ومع ذلك يمكن الحصول على قدرات صغيرة من هذة المحركات ولجميع هذة المحركات ثلاثة ملفات كل منها مساو فى مقاومتة للملف الاخر.

طريقة التوصيل:

1- توصيل دلتا




كما بالشكل توصل نهاية الملف الاول مع بداية الملف الثانى ونهاية الملف الثانى مع بداية الملف الثالث ونهاية الملف الثالث مع بداية الملف الاول وذلك بوضع قطع نحاسية بين (Y,V) و (V,X) و (U,Z) .

2- توصيل النجمة




وفى حالة توصيل نجمة توصل الملفات الثلاثة مع بعض وذلك بوضع قطع نحاسية بين الثلاث اطراف Z,X,Y .

وغالبا يتم تشغيل المحرك ذات الثلاث اطوار فى الضواغط او المحركات ذات القدرات الصغيرة والمتوسطة بتوصيلة ستار فقط اما فى القدرات الكبيرة فيجب تشغيل المحرك ستار ثم يقلب دلتا وذلك لتقليل تيار بدء العمل .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وبهذا نكون قد عرضنا سريعا انواع المحركات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف لكم تحياتى وفى انتظار مشاركتكم واسئلتكم عن اى نوع من هذة الانواع.

*م/ ابراهيم قشانة*


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية 
اليكم الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38620​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

غريبة انى لا ارى اى مشاركات من مشرفين المنتدى هذة اول مشاركات لى فى منتداكم ارجو تقييمها


----------



## Mmervat (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 يناير 2007)

اسمحولى ان اطرح سؤال داخل الموضوع وان شاء اللة سوف نناقش الاجوبة 

لماذا يتم توصيل الحركات الثاثية الاوجة بطريقة ستار دلتا ؟


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 يناير 2007)

*تفضل ..*



connect_back قال:


> اسمحو لى ان اطرح سؤال داخل الموضوع وان شاء الله سوف نناقش الاجوبة
> 
> لماذا يتم توصيل المحركات الثلاثية الاوجة بطريقة ستار دلتا ؟


 
أولاً : شكراً على الموضوع ، جزاك الله كل خير ..
ثانياً : تفضل ..

في المحركات ثلاثية الطور ذات الاستطاعات الكبيرة ، يتم تشغيل المحرك بتوصيلة نجمي star حيث اقلاع المحرك يحتاج الى تيار اقلاع كبير ، وبعد بلوغه سرعة الدوران الاسمية ، يشغّل بتوصيلة مثلثي delta وذلك للتقليل من تيار بدء الاقلاع .. انظر الشكل : 










والله الموفق ​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 يناير 2007)

مـــــــــــا شاء الله مجهود متميز اخي الفاضل , واجابة اجمل من المهندس عبد المنعم

منتظرين المزيد من الجزء الكهربي الذي يفتقدة القسم هذة الايام
اشكرك اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك ونبع بك الامة الاسلامية

اخوك محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 يناير 2007)

م/ عبد المنعم

اتمنى لو اجد عندك رسم عملى لهذة الطريقة واشكرك على التوضيح لكن اتمنى لو تزودنا بمميزات كل من التوصيلتين مثل تيار البدء والتشغيل لكل منهما 
جزاك اللة خيرا 
اخيك الاصغر


اتمنى ايضا م / عبد المنعم وضع صورة عملية للتوصيل بهذة الطريقة من خلال الكونتاكتورات لو كانت متوفرة 
وشكر لك اخى العزيز م/ محمد عبد الفتاح اتمنى لك مستقبل باهر


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (4 يناير 2007)

connect_back قال:


> اسمحولى ان اطرح سؤال داخل الموضوع وان شاء اللة سوف نناقش الاجوبة
> 
> لماذا يتم توصيل الحركات الثاثية الاوجة بطريقة ستار دلتا ؟


 

اخي الكريم رد اخي عبد المنعم رد شافي وكافي بس الريد اضيف 


يجب في المحركات الكبيره وخاصه التي يكون عنده الاحمال كبيره مثل 


االضوغط المركزيه 
المحركات التى تعمل على تحريك الضوغط الكبيره 

في التوصيل على ستارت دلتا هذا توصي يبد على مرحلتين هي المرحله الاول بدا تشغيل على ملفات الستارت الان الستارت يعمل على بد تشغيل المحلرك بطريقه بطيه حتي تكتمل دوره المحرك يعني ثوني يوجد لهذا الوقت ثوني معدوده ثم تبدا المرحله الثانيه وهي مرحله تشغيل ملفات الدلتا الكي تكتمل سرعه المحرك وبشكل المطول او المحددمن قبل المصنع.

ام لماذ السبب عندمايعمل محرك كبير السعه يعمل على سحب الفولتيه اكيه وهذا يسبب ضعف في الفولت على الحركات الاخر . 
وهذا معندي 

والله الموفق


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (4 يناير 2007)

عفوا اخي


لماذ بسب انا المحركات الكبيره تعمل على سحب فولتيه كبيره تحمل على اضعف الفولت الرئيس الموجود في المصنع او الشركه

اخي عبد المنعم موجود معي الرسم التطبيقي لهذي الدائره اكيه


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (4 يناير 2007)

رسم تطبيقي لتوصيل المباشر المحرك


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (6 يناير 2007)

*التحكم في المحركات الكهربيه*

يه الوجه الصغيره


ملاحضه
عادة يكون جهد دوائر التحكم مساويا الجهد الوجه او حهد الخط للدائره الرئيسيه او جهد اخر صفلر

وتربط على التولي.

وبكون جهد التحكم ) v ) 24- 48- 110- 127-220 )


اما الجهد المستمر فتكون عاده )4-48- 12)v

الدوائر الرئيسيه 

وهذا الدوائر تبين مسار التيار الكهر باي للاحمال الكهربيه مثل 


المحركات - السخانات - والاقطاب الرئيسيه للكونتا كتورات والقوطع الاتوماتيكيه وقواطع محركات


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (6 يناير 2007)

مكونات دائرة التحكم 
1-فيوزات  F1 
2-مفتاح S1
3-افرلود INT69
4-تحكم بضغط الزيت A2
5-صندوق تحكم A6
6-ترموستات عرفة  B1
7-هيبابريشر H-p
8-لوبريشر  l-p
9-افرلود F5 
10-فيوز موتور  F6
11-فيوز مفتاح المروحة F10
12-لمبة تولع عنما تكون الدائرة تعمل H1 
13-لمبة تولع عندما يفصل أي حماية في التحكم  H2
14-كونركتر تقويم  k1 
15-كونركتر


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (6 يناير 2007)

15-كونركتر  k2
16-كونركتر مروحة مكثف  k53 
17-كونركتر مروحة مبخر  k4
18-كونركتر السخانات  k5
19-موتور ضاغط  m1
20-موتور المرواح – المكثف  m2
21-موتور مروحة السخانات m3
22-سخانات E1
23-مفتاح الرائسي لدائرة القدرة Q1
24-حساس الموجود داخل الضاغط  R5
25-سخان الزيت  R1
26-صمام المغناطيسي المركب في خط السائل y1
27-صمام المغناطيسي المركب في خط تبريد الضاغط y2
28-صمام المغناطيسي  y3


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخى العزيز بشار على مشاركتك الرائعة فى الموضوع وانتظر منك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## الفولى (11 يناير 2007)

*الفولى يصبح*

شكرا يا مان


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بك اخ الفولى فى المنتدى وننتظر مشاركاتك وردودك الفعالة


----------



## الفولى (11 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا


----------



## السيد صابر (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 يناير 2007)

بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم احباءى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
اليكم السؤال الجديد

ما هى انواع التايمر الكهربى المستخدم فى دوائر التبريد والتكييف؟


----------



## ورده محمد (5 مارس 2007)

الف شكر وتقدير لجهودكم المباركة


----------



## ستار سلمان (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني مهندسي التبريد محتاج منكم الى نصيحة وتفسير لهذه الحالة انا اخوكم مهندس تبريد
لدي ضاغط ارسل الينا بحجم 100طن تبريد يعمل على ربط دلتا مكتوب عليه يعمل باعلى تيار هو 242 امبير(fla) وكذلك ب60 هرتز ولكن النظام لدينا هو 50 هرتز وقمنا بتشغيله ولكن عندما يعمل بطاقة 50بالمائة يسحب 300 امبير وهو عالي فكيف اذا يحمل 100 بالمائة وهذا خطر على الضاغط
سوالي هل هذا الصعود في التيار بسبب فرق الهرتز وهل بهذه الكمية وهل حدث لاحد منكم مثل هذه الحالة
مع الشكر


----------



## msrayyan (6 مايو 2007)

نعم سبب ارتفاع التيار هو اختلاف الهيرتز علينا احترام الهيرتز المصمة عليه الاجهزه الختلفه وبخلاف ذلك النتائج غير سليمه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوانى على تفاعلكم 

واليكم هذا السؤال

لماذا تتسبب المحركات فى هبوط الفولتية ؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يونيو 2007)

اين الاسئلة


----------



## omar ryad (1 يوليو 2007)

*موضوع هائل في المعلومات*

جزاك الله خير عالموضوع .....................................والى الامام


----------



## المهيب بن علي (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لجهودك الجبارة


----------



## بشير القفة (2 يوليو 2007)

اخوتى بالمنتدى السلام عليكم
بعد التحية
اود ان اسئلكم عن تشويش يحدث لجهاز الحاسوب عندما اقوم بتشغيل المكيف على التبريد وعند اقاف المكيف يقف التشويش فى جهاز الحاسوب. نامل منكم مساعدتى والرد على هذا السؤال
وكم منى جميعا جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم م. بشير 
احد اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## ابوذيبه (2 يوليو 2007)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## الحربي (4 يوليو 2007)

[b]*الاخوه الافاضل تحية طيبة :55: 

في الحقيقة مجهود جبار تشكرون عليه والى الامام :15: 

سؤال بسيط ؟؟:1: 

في المحركات الثلاثية الطور عند تغيير اتجاه الدوران يتم تغيير اوجة الفازات بحيث يتم استبدال فاز مكان الاخر 
سئولى كيف يتم تغيير اتجاه الدوران في المحركات الصغيره احادية الطور وهل طريقة فك المحرك وقلب عامود الدوران طريقة سليمة لتغيير اتجاه الدوران في هذه المحركات 
وتقبلوا فائق التقدير والمحبة اخوكم الحربي من ارض الحرمين *[/b]​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 يوليو 2007)

الحربي قال:


> [b]*الاخوه الافاضل تحية طيبة :55: *​*
> 
> في الحقيقة مجهود جبار تشكرون عليه والى الامام :15: ​
> سؤال بسيط ؟؟:1: ​
> ...


 
عزيزى فى المحركات احادية الطور يمكنك قلب احدى طرفى التيار على مكثف المحرك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 يوليو 2007)

بشير القفة قال:


> اخوتى بالمنتدى السلام عليكم
> بعد التحية
> اود ان اسئلكم عن تشويش يحدث لجهاز الحاسوب عندما اقوم بتشغيل المكيف على التبريد وعند اقاف المكيف يقف التشويش فى جهاز الحاسوب. نامل منكم مساعدتى والرد على هذا السؤال
> وكم منى جميعا جزيل الشكر
> ...


 
اعتقد ان هذا التشويش ينتج من التيار العالى الذى يسحبة جهاز التكييف يؤثر على جهاز الكمبيوتر راجع على الوصلات الكهربية الرئيسية لشقتك وكذلك عداد الكهرباء


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (8 يوليو 2007)

ستار سلمان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني مهندسي التبريد محتاج منكم الى نصيحة وتفسير لهذه الحالة انا اخوكم مهندس تبريد
> لدي ضاغط ارسل الينا بحجم 100طن تبريد يعمل على ربط دلتا مكتوب عليه يعمل باعلى تيار هو 242 امبير(fla) وكذلك ب60 هرتز ولكن النظام لدينا هو 50 هرتز وقمنا بتشغيله ولكن عندما يعمل بطاقة 50بالمائة يسحب 300 امبير وهو عالي فكيف اذا يحمل 100 بالمائة وهذا خطر على الضاغط
> سوالي هل هذا الصعود في التيار بسبب فرق الهرتز وهل بهذه الكمية وهل حدث لاحد منكم مثل هذه الحالة
> مع الشكر


 
يوجد اجهزة تعمل على التحكم فى سرعة المحركات بواسطة الهيرتز يمكنك استخدام هذة الاجهزة لضبط التردد لهذا الضاغط 
واللة اعلم


----------



## اسو عباس (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز لهذا شرح واضح


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2007)

اسو عباس قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز لهذا شرح واضح


 

مرحبا بك اخى العزيز بالمنتدى وننتظر منك الكثير ان شاء اللة


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2007)

نجوه قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


 

بارك اللة فيكى


----------



## محمودالاغا2 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيكم مجهودطيب.


----------



## ذيادة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم مشكور وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ذيادة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكرييييم شكرا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## هانى حصافى (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب المصطفى (10 يناير 2008)

مشكورين على الموضوع القيم والرائع 

بوركتم


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## baqoo (12 يناير 2008)

*شكر واستفسار لو سمحتم!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المميز عن المحركات الكهربائية وعندي استفسار لو سمحت.

في المكيفات الشباكيه او السبليت يكون تيار التشغيل للمكيف 12 امبير لمكيف 1.5 طن كما هو مكتوب على لوحة البيانات لكن في الواقع اعلى تيار يسحبه المكيف يكون تقريبا حول 9 امبير
وكذلك المكيف بقدرة 1طن مسجل عليه تيار تشغيل 9 امبير لكن بالواقع يسحب 7 امبير ويعطي بروده ممتازة
سؤالي ما هو سبب الاختلاف في الامبير النظري والعملي وكيف من الممكن ان نحدد قيمة الامبير العملي؟؟؟
سؤال اخر قبل فترة قمنا بتشغيل مكيف ماركة سامسونج يستخدم كمبريسور روتاري المكيف شباكي 1.5 طن تبريد الامبير المكتوب على الجهاز 9 امبير لكنه سحب 4.8 امبير فقط والتبريد ممتاز!!!!
ما سبب الانخفاض بقيمة الامبير عن الامبير النظري بالكمبريسور الروتري؟؟؟؟ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما على الاجابه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

ذيادة قال:


> اخي الكرييييم شكرا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (29 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع دة يكمل الموضوع بتاع الكباسات يبقى كدة عندنا شقين المحرك والكباس


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

*ابراهيم السيد محمود قشانة*

والان نطرح سؤال جديد للمناقشة:-

لماذا لا نقوم باعادة لف المحركات فى الضواغط المغلقة ؟

عند لف المحركات يقل عمرها الافتراضى؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

انتظر اجاباتكم يا مهندسى العرب؟


----------



## شنيق عمر (31 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركانه .
أريد شرح مع الرسم عمل الترموستا في غرفة التبريد
مكيف هوائي المروحة تعمل ولكن المحرك لايعمل مالسبب؟


----------



## diab_awad (31 يناير 2008)

ماهي نظرية variable frequancy drives المستخدمة في محركات المضخات وسبب أستخدامها ؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد هى نظرية تغيير سرعة المحركات للتحكم فى معدل تدفق المائع وسرعة سريانة خلال المواسير والله اعلم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

diab_awad قال:


> ماهي نظرية variable frequancy drives المستخدمة في محركات المضخات وسبب أستخدامها ؟


 

هاى مهندسى التبريد والتكييف من سيشاركنا المهندس دياب عندة سؤال هل من مجيب


----------



## محمد غالب الزيدي (13 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي والله انت مهندس


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي والله انت ذكي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

هاني تللو قال:


> اشكرك اخي والله انت ذكي


 
شكرا بشمهندس هانى بس يا ترى ايية سر اعجابك بذكائى 
على العموم شهادة اعتز بها


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

الف شكرا اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى لاحظت العديد من الاعضاء الجدد مرحبا بهم فى المنتدى وننتظر مشاركاتهم البناءة باذن الله


----------



## diab_awad (24 فبراير 2008)

فين إجابة السؤال يا مهندسين 
أمممممممممم


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي المبدع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك اخ محمد


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (2 مارس 2008)

*شكرآ*


----------



## محمد راضي مالح (3 مارس 2008)

تسلم عله هالموضوع الجيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

ارجو ان نقوم جميعا اخوانى بذكر اى معلومة فى كل رد نقوم بة


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## فملي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد جميل*

شكرا جزيلا يا باش ربنا يقدرنا كي نرد جميلك


----------



## نبيل بلعيد (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
المايه لمواد 
http://www.almaye.jeeran.com/


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا احبائى اتمنى ان نتناقش اكثر فى الموضوع بدلا من تبادل التحيات فقط


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

معلومات ممتازه جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

انتظر استفساراتكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

فملي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا باش ربنا يقدرنا كي نرد جميلك


 
شكرا اخى الكريم لذوقك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

نبيل بلعيد قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
> المايه لمواد
> http://www.almaye.jeeran.com/


 

hggi d;vl; lahv;m ljld.m lk ho ;vdl kpfm lkpjvlm ,
,a;vh


----------



## صديق القمر (24 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية* م . ابراهيم قشانه*


----------



## نبيل بلعيد (29 مايو 2008)

*عندي سوال*

س/ طريقة ربط المحركات في حالة الستار والدلثا ؟

ومشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شوقى عبدالكريم (31 مايو 2008)

سوال اريد ان اعرف بطريقة علمية كيف اعرف بان هذا الكمبرسورى 9000 او18000 او24000 اذاكانت حسابية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

شوقى عبدالكريم قال:


> سوال اريد ان اعرف بطريقة علمية كيف اعرف بان هذا الكمبرسورى 9000 او18000 او24000 اذاكانت حسابية


 
اخى الكريم الارقام التى ذكرتها هى ارقام بالوحدة الحرارية البريطانية

اى كمية الحرارة التى يقوم جهاز التكييف بسحبها لكل ساعة وهذا لة علاقة طبعا بقدرة الكباس ولكن يوجد علاقات اخرى وهى مساحة سطح التبريد للمبخر والمكثف هلى يتم تبريدة بالماء بالهواء اى ان منظومة التكييف تحسب مع بعضها لتعطى فى النهاية القدرة الحرارية للجهاز 
اما قدرة الكباس فتقاس كقدرة ميكانيكية او كهربية للمحرك الخاص بة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

amr_eng قال:


> معلومات ممتازه جزاكم الله خير


 
الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على رايك الرائع


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

الفففففففففف شكر


----------



## محمود تيحامر (29 يوليو 2008)

فعلا هذا الموضوع يهم مهندسى التكييف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

صدقت يا بشمهندس


----------



## kokohamo2003 (31 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا الله ينور عليك


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*محركات التبريد والتكيف*

اخي الكريم احب ان تذكرنا بعدد
سرعات هذه المحركات في الدقيقه و هل المحركات ذو الاقطاب المظلله في العضو الدائرتذداد سرعتها عن الاخرى ام العكس و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته:56:


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلمات الدقيقه و الجميله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى وزادكم الله من علمة ومعا لرفعة هذة الامة


----------



## السياب احمد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الموضوع المفيد شكرا


----------



## حمزة بكر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس ابراهيم على الموضوع الجميل دة انا اساسا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى والموضوع الى حضرتك اتكلمت عنه مهم جدا سواء لمهندسى الميكانيكا او الكهرباء ولازم مهندس ميكانيكا القوى لازم يعرف الكلام ده كويس اشان مش اى مشكله بسيطه تعطله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد ادى الغرض منة لكمل مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بوعمامة ميلود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


اامين يا رب العالمين شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بوعمامة ميلود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفي غريب هاني قال:


> اخي الكريم احب ان تذكرنا بعدد
> سرعات هذه المحركات في الدقيقه و هل المحركات ذو الاقطاب المظلله في العضو الدائرتذداد سرعتها عن الاخرى ام العكس و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته:56:


 حبيبى سرعات المحركات تختلف حسب التصميم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

fhv; hggi td;l


----------



## 1980Soad (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوني , هل يمكن اعادة لف محركات ضواغط التبريد نوع هرماتك ؟ وهل نوعية الاسلاك المستخدمة في اللف هي نفس الاسلاك المستخدمة في لف المحركات المفتوحة ؟ واذا كان عندكم مرجع بهذا الخصوص رجاء رفعة مع الشكر.


----------



## سلطان الزبن (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مع تحياتي للمهندس ابراهيم قشانه اريد معرفه العمل في الامارات بتركيب مجال التكيفات وشكرا لك


----------



## سلطان الزبن (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد العمل في دوله الامارات في مجال التكيف مع تحياتي للمهندس عبد المنعم والمهندس عبد الفتاح سيد اريد مساعتدتكم وشكرا لكم مع تحياتي :30:


----------



## ايمن الجبالى (4 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## M ALI ANWR (4 يناير 2009)




----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

بصراحه موضوعات مفيده جدا
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 يناير 2009)

مبارك عملك


----------



## gongon (6 فبراير 2009)

اوريد رسم انفرد للمحرك غسله اوتومتك
[email protected]


----------



## alaa_84 (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمودصابر (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع .


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
**بارك الله فيك
**بارك الله فيك*


----------



## البييضاني محمد (15 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله لكل خيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الخطيرجدا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك أخي ابراهيم


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك اخي ابراهيم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## إبن جبير (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد طيب تشكر عليه أخي إبراهيم ، بارك الله فيك وزادك فهما وعلماً


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد بكاري (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد جواب سريع إذا تفضلتم بذلك
أريد ورنيش لضواغط التبريد أو مواد عزل بعد اللف


----------



## الذئب الاسود (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## aati badri (16 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


>


 
مميز 
في كل شئ
أتم الله نعمته عليك وعلى والديك 
والهمك عملا صالحا يرضاهـ
والى الأمام
أخوك ...............


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا الك


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اوى وجزاك الف خير 

اخوك سعد


----------



## خادم محمد (18 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مستريورك (22 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا 
*


----------



## fuadmidya (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nehadd (17 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى الاخوة العاملين في هذا الموقع الكرام لقد أستفد كثيرا منكم
وخاصة في معرفة انواع المحركات شكرا لكم


----------



## سامح حسين جابر (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير بس ما فيش معلومة عن توصيل استار دلتا اذا كان المحرك يخرج منه 12 طرف لاارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح حسين جابر (9 أبريل 2011)

:56:جزاكم الله خير بس ما فيش معلومة عن توصيل استار دلتا اذا كان المحرك يخرج منه 12 طرف لاارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح حسين جابر (9 أبريل 2011)

يا بش مهند حضرتك ممكن تتضيف شرح توصيل الاستار دلتا مع بعض فى ماتور واحد 12 طرف


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 13 (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندسنا موضوع فعلا جميل


----------



## rabdu (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى موضوع ذو افادة للجميع


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## زكريا ابوصلاح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك الاخ الكريم 
لو سمحت اذا في فيديو عن الحركات احادية الطور وثلاثية الطور من اجل عرضه على الاخوة الاعزاء في المدرسة الصناعية


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## محمد مرسى عبد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kakawewe (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## nofal (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابومنال عباس (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور على هذه الافادة النيرة


----------



## م/عمرو عبد الحميد (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس ابراهيم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abunzo (3 مارس 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا هندسة


----------



## ماجد الجنابي (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للموضوع القيم.بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجميل (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

